# Propagating Anubias nana "mini"



## Dr Mike Oxgreen (1 Mar 2016)

A little piece of the rhizome has broken off from my Anubias nana "mini". I've had a couple of failed attempts to attach it to a piece of wood, but without success.

It has some roots, so I'm wondering about potting it into some compost/sand mix with the rhizome exposed, and putting it into my heated propagator in the greenhouse under LED growlights. Would it grow emersed? I'm hoping I can grow it a bit bigger so that I can have another attempt to attach it to wood.


----------



## Wisey (1 Mar 2016)

What were you trying to attach it with? I have managed to get tiny pieces to attach before using superglue gel. I admit I also glued my finger to the wood as it was such a tiny plant there was no way I could hold it and not get glue on myself too, but that was a minor technicality, the Anubias was still attached when I got my finger removed!


----------



## Dr Mike Oxgreen (2 Mar 2016)

I was trying to tie it using polyester thread.

Super glue is an interesting idea. The piece of wood I'm trying to attach to does become exposed during a 50% water change, so I could do it then. How quickly does it dry, would it stick to a damp piece of wood, and would it be non-toxic to fish and shrimps quickly enough for when I refill?


----------



## Dr Mike Oxgreen (2 Mar 2016)

Hmmm... I'm reading elsewhere that cyanoacrylate is safe, and sets instantly. Sound like a possibility!


----------



## rebel (2 Mar 2016)

I only use super glue these days for this sort of plants. Buce Anubis moss all fine.


----------



## Sk3lly (2 Mar 2016)

I use superglue all the time during water changes. Securing anubias', ferns and buces. Ive even had superglue run into the water accidentally. No issues with fish or shrimp 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wisey (2 Mar 2016)

Dr Mike Oxgreen said:


> I was trying to tie it using polyester thread.
> 
> Super glue is an interesting idea. The piece of wood I'm trying to attach to does become exposed during a 50% water change, so I could do it then. How quickly does it dry, would it stick to a damp piece of wood, and would it be non-toxic to fish and shrimps quickly enough for when I refill?



It's safe and bonds very quickly. Make sure you use the gel version rather than the liquid though or it runs too much. Do consider the fact it will turn white, so be careful how much you use, in time the Anubias will cover the glue if you are careful. I find that once hardened it is not too difficult to remove the glue from the wood as a single piece if you want to move the plant later. I have never used anything other than glue for Anubias and Microsorum, ain't nobody got time for using thread!


----------



## James Budd (23 Mar 2017)

Wisey said:


> It's safe and bonds very quickly. Make sure you use the gel version rather than the liquid though or it runs too much. Do consider the fact it will turn white, so be careful how much you use, in time the Anubias will cover the glue if you are careful. I find that once hardened it is not too difficult to remove the glue from the wood as a single piece if you want to move the plant later. I have never used anything other than glue for Anubias and Microsorum, ain't nobody got time for using thread!


Hi Wisey, I have exactly that situation where I want to remove some glued Anubias nana mini. Mostly from driftwood, but also from a piece of lace rock. Can you be more specific regarding how you went about removing it? I'm afraid I may have been a bit generous with the glue when initially applied.


----------

